# 2 Crashes, 1 Death On Highway



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*PEABODY, Mass. -- *One person was killed Wednesday morning in a crash on Route 128 northbound, Massachusetts State Police said.

The crash was one of two on the highway near Exit 26 just before 7 a.m. The second crash was on the southbound side of the road.

There was no immediate word on injuries in that crash.

The right two lanes of Route 128 Northbound were shut down, while State Police investigated the fatality.

2 Crashes, 1 Death On Highway - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------

